# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Vreemde voetaandoening

## Feeling Fire

Hallo allemaal!

Ik heb sinds een jaartje een vreemde voetaandoening. Ik heb er van alles aan geprobeerd, van zalfjes tot veilen, maar alles zonder effect.
Bij het veilen is het wel eventjes weg maar komt het ook net zo snel weer terug als de hoornlaag weer aangroeit. 
Ik ben ten einde raad en heb geen idee wat ik moet doen. De dokter zegt dat het een zwemmersexceem is maar de zalfjes zorgen niet voor vooruitgang

Ik heb een foto toegevoegd, al zijn dit maar twee tenen omdat ik hem anders niet kon uploaden wegens het formaat, maar het geldt voor al mijn tenen.
Het irriteert niet en doet ook geen pijn, alleen als het nat wordt ziet het eruit zoals op de foto en dat is niet zo fris in bijv. een zwembad.

Weet iemand hier iets meer van?

Alvast bedankt!

----------

